# Digitrax Decoder Problem



## ToothlessTinker (Jan 10, 2012)

I am stuck on which to choose from; the Digitrax decoder dh123 and the dh 163. What is their differences? It would be going into an Athearn Rio Grande 5338. 
If you guys could help it would be great!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The difference between a DH123D
and the DH163D
Are the # of function outputs
If your going to just run a simple head light and or tail light then use the DH123D
If your going to have headlights, tail lights, strobes, ditch lights, # boards, all on separate controls then use the DH163D
Don't bother with the any of the ones like the DH163AT it's not worth the extra money for a few clips!


----------

